# Radbody beim MTB fahren tragen



## Deleted 265292 (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich hab mich ja gerade erst angemeldet und gleich eine Frage an euch. 
Über die SuFu habe ich keine passenden Antworten gefunden vllt. 
Löse ich hier aber auch eine Grundsatzdiskussion aus.
Ist das ein No Go wenn man auf dem MTB einen Radbody trägt. Scheint so als wenn das hauptsächlich den RR Fahrern gegönnt ist. 
Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Radbody für kurze Zeit und fand diesen absolut bequem. Oder muss man wirklich die Kleidung nach dem Rad kaufen. 
Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen. 

Andre


----------



## Yeti666 (18. Februar 2013)

Zeig doch mal ein Bild von Dir in so einem Radbody, dann hätten wir hier eine ordentliche Diskussionsgrundlage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2013)

guck dir mal an was die richtig schnellen jungs im cc zirkus teilweise tragen.

richtig, einteiler.


----------



## Deleted 265292 (18. Februar 2013)

Das geht leider nicht. Ich hab den Radbody nicht mehr. 
Möchte mir evt. Ja einen neuen kaufen aber eben vorher andere Meinungen 
dazu hören.


----------



## schloe (18. Februar 2013)

was für ne Frage... zieh halt was drüber, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist 

sieht sonst mMn ziemlich bescheiden aus...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. Februar 2013)

Muss jeder selber wissen, ich würd sowas nicht anziehen..  aber wenn du's leiden magst, dann nur zu... ^^


----------



## DerFalke (19. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr beides. 

Für längere Strecken den Radbody wegen dem besser sitzenden Polster, für überschaubare Ausfahrten auch mal die alltagstauglichere lockere Hose.

Oder auch mal beides kombiniert...


----------



## Toolkid (19. Februar 2013)

Ahhh, AndreBI spricht wohl von einer Bib.


----------



## DerFalke (19. Februar 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ahhh, AndreBI spricht wohl von einer Bib.



Ja, genau so etwas meine ich auch.

Der Begriff "Bib" war mir zwar neu, aber das kann man ja googlen. 
Die Bezeichnung "Radbody" war da leichter deutbar.


----------



## Toolkid (19. Februar 2013)

Naja, unter Body versteh ich so eine Art T-Shirt, das im Schritt zusammengeknöpft wird. Sowas trägt mein 8 Monate alter Neffe zur Zeit.

Bib oder zu deutsch Trägerhose ist im Radbereich gebräuchlicher.

Um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen. Für kurze traillastige Fahrten trag ich robuste shorts ohne Sitzpolster. Bei längeren Touren und Marathons setzt ich lieber auf Trägerhosen.
Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt sch...egal was die selbsternannte Stylepolizei dazu sagt. Ich ziehe an was mir gefällt und was für mich funktioniert und nicht was die Mode diktiert.


----------



## gewitterBiker (19. Februar 2013)

Glaube, das wird beim Zeifahren genutzt: http://www.wecycle.de/Bekleidung/Assos-Chronosuit-cS-uno-S5-Fahrrad-Body-Zeitfahranzug-weiss.html

Ich würde es nicht anziehen, aber jeder wie er will würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFalke (19. Februar 2013)

@Toolkid

Na ja, den Begriff "Body" mus man aber auch im Kontext interpretieren. Da passt etwas im Schritt zusammenknöpfbares auf dem Rad halt schlecht. 
 @gewitterBiker

Noch mehr "Body". 

Kommt ja durchaus auch auf die Figur des Trägers an, ob so ein Teil nun ästhetisch aussieht oder nicht.

Ich würd es durchaus anziehen, mir sind körperbetonte Klamotten eh lieber als Säcke oder Zelte.


----------



## Deleted 265292 (19. Februar 2013)

So nun funzt das Inet wieder. 
So ähnlich wie auf dem Bild meinte ich. Hatte wie gesagt letztes Jahr für kurze Zeit so einen und fand den absolut bequem. 
Hab jetzt einen gefunden der eben auch optisch ganz gut aussieht. 
Aber stimmt schon. Am besten wie Toolkid sagt. Was einem gefällt sollte man tragen.


----------



## gewitterBiker (19. Februar 2013)

Sehe jetzt nicht wirklich einen Vorteil zu einer Bib ausser im Luftwiderstand - der beim Mountainbiken sicher vernachlässigt werden kann. 
Wenn es bequem war, dann war es der richtige Schnitt. Aber eine Bib mit dem gleichen Schnitt wird sicher genauso bequem sitzen. 
Rein technisch unterscheidet sich so ein Body von einer Bib ja nur durch das eingenähte Shirt oben.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2013)

Mir wÃ¤re sowas einfach zu wenig Schutz, wenn man sich mal langmacht (im GelÃ¤nde) - auch wenn ich frÃ¼her ebenfalls nur mit Schwuckenhose und Shirt rumgefahren bin (und da ist ne Bib/Body sicher bequemer). 

Als NoGo wÃ¼rde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Ich fÃ¼hle mich zu alt fÃ¼r sowas, aber ich freue mich immer wenn ich mal hinter MÃ¤dels in so Outfit herfahre..(Mist, schon wieder 5 â¬ in die Chauvikasse..).


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mir wäre sowas einfach zu wenig Schutz, wenn man sich mal langmacht (im Gelände) - auch wenn ich früher ebenfalls nur mit Schwuckenhose und Shirt rumgefahren bin (und da ist ne Bib/Body sicher bequemer).
> 
> Als NoGo würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Ich fühle mich zu alt für sowas, aber ich freue mich immer wenn ich mal hinter Mädels in so Outfit herfahre..(Mist, schon wieder 5  in die Chauvikasse..).


----------



## spessarträuber (19. Februar 2013)

funktionieren tuts sicherlich, optisch Geschmackssache.
wie Badeanzug zum Wandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

also erstmal die Definition:

ein Radbody ist ein Einteiler aus Trikot und Hose in einem. Beispielsweise wie dieser bereits gezeigte:
http://www.assosnucleo.de/de/25/products.aspx?cat=6,19,56

Eine Bib (-short) ist eine Trägerhose wie diese hier:
http://www.assosnucleo.de/de/19/singleProduct.aspx?cat=6,19,22&prod=174

ein Radbody ist zwar ehr für den Rennradfahrer gedacht im Kampf um jede Sekunde beim Rennen. Und da reduziert ein solcher Body nunmal Gewicht und Windverwirbelung (flattern).

Aber warum nicht auch als Rennorientierter sportlicher Biker einen solchen Body anziehen bei entsprechenden Trainingsfahrten oder Rennveranstaltungen. Auf einer "normalen" Tour wäre mir das "to much". Natürlich sollte auch der Körperbau desjenigen ehr dem eines durchtrainierten Sportlers gerecht werden und nicht dem Körperbau vergleichbar Obelix (Gérard Depardieu).

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Deleted 265292 (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo. 
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich eh nicht im extremen Gelände unterwegs bin. Ist schonmal Wald und Wiese aber eben auch ebene Strecke. 
Aufgrund eines Gendefekts und der damit verbundenen hohen Verletzungsgefahr bei schweren Stürzen halte ich mich dort zurück. 
Aber Rennrad ist halt nicht mein Ding!

Grüße 
Andre


----------



## Pure_Power (19. Februar 2013)




----------



## MucPaul (19. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mir wäre sowas einfach zu wenig Schutz, wenn man sich mal langmacht (im Gelände) - auch wenn ich früher ebenfalls nur mit Schwuckenhose und Shirt rumgefahren bin (und da ist ne Bib/Body sicher bequemer).
> 
> Als NoGo würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Ich fühle mich zu alt für sowas, aber ich freue mich immer wenn ich mal hinter Mädels in so Outfit herfahre..(Mist, schon wieder 5  in die Chauvikasse..).



   
Dann warst Du noch nicht am Gardasee, wenn Dir bei der Abfahrt die Mädels im Wiegetritt und Bodyanzug entgegen kommen...  
/machomodus off


----------

